

Ask HN: Want to know who is upvoting you? - andrewparker

I love the feature on most social networks that tells you who is "hearting" or "liking" your content.  I find it very motivating when I get a notif in my feed that someone I highly respect "hearts" what I am doing. It sounds superficial when I describe in here, but I find it's a surprisingly powerful social gesture.<p>I would like to know who the handle is that is upvoting my posts and comments on HN. I envision a simple activity feed that lists who and when, perhaps called "feedback".  Anyone else like this idea?<p>I could hack together a dotjs or greasemonkey script to prototype it, but if it's not broadly installed it won't be interesting because it will only surface the upvote activity from people who install the script. If there's interest on this post I'll give it a shot. Anyone in?
======
sohn3
This is not a good idea. Chasing and jerkcircles will start appearing and
that's not good.

